# Wrestler defaults because he would have to fight a girl



## Ether's Bane (Feb 18, 2011)

The article in question.

Thoughts on the matter?

As for me, I don't have any real opinion, but I thought that this could be something thought-provoking for the forum to discuss.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 18, 2011)

honestly, I think it makes him look like a prat. not hitting women in a normal everyday setting is one thing (and that's a whole different kettle of fish, really), but in an environment like that where the female wrestlers fully understood what they were getting into and (presumably) were on a roughly equal footing, it just comes off as patronising.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 18, 2011)

What a nob.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 18, 2011)

I respect his right to have his religious beliefs, but his religious beliefs are stupid, outdated and make no sense.


----------



## Pwnemon (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't decide whether he's courteous or chauvinist.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 18, 2011)

...

He's clearly a chauvinist. What is courteous about telling a girl "I'm not going to let you compete against me in a sport that you enjoy because I don't think you should be allowed to play the sport with me"?


----------



## Darumaka (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard about this last night, but I didn't realize he lived in the same city as me until I read what high school he wrestles for.

But... to be honest if I joined a wrestling team ready to compete and people refused to wrestle against me just because I'm a girl, I would be upset.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 18, 2011)

wow, just wow.  Religion shouldn't be Involved with wrestling. -.-

And why refuse to compete with someone Just because of Gender? :s


----------



## Lili (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it's kinda stupid.  She knew what she was getting into, and she was probably just as strong as him.  It would've offended me if someone did that to me.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 18, 2011)

> I can't decide whether he's courteous or chauvinist.


He's neither. He's this:



> Northrup's father, Jamie Northrup, is a minister in the Believers in Grace Fellowship, an independent Pentecostal church in Marion that believes young men and women shouldn't touch in a "familiar way," said Bill Randles, the church's pastor.
> 
> "We believe in the elevation and respect of woman and we don't think that wrestling a woman is the right thing to do. Body slamming and takedowns, that full contact sport is not how to do that."


Christ, Pentacostals are wacko. This and _Jesus Camp._ But to each their own, I guess. It's not like the girl isn't profiting.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Feb 19, 2011)

If the girl knew fully what she was getting into (Which she obviously did considering she made it to the competition) he should have no problem.  If anything he should be happy he gets to touch a girl in that way. >:3


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 19, 2011)

"I have a tremendous amount of respect for Cassy and Megan and their accomplishments."  Well obviously not?  Seriously, you can't patronize someone and then say it's out of respect.  (Well evidently you _can_ get away with it, but rrrrgh.)



Aobaru said:


> He's neither. He's this: [Believers in Grace Fellowship quote]


That looks pretty chauvinist to me...!



Firelord Alex said:


> If anything he should be happy he gets to touch a girl in that way. >:3


Er, no, he shouldn't be doing anything skeevy.  (I don't know how serious you were, that's pretty galling even as a joke.)


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 19, 2011)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That looks pretty chauvinist to me...!


From the quote, it doesn't look like he necessarily believes women are _inferior_ to men, but rather that touching girls "in that manner" is inappropriate. Antiquated, yes. But not necessarily chauvinistic.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 20, 2011)

But it _does_ imply that women are inferior to say that wrestling a girl is inherently inappropriate.  Whether or not that's supposed to be taken sexually, it's patronizing, and it says that she's not the judge of her own body.  Plus the "elevation and respect" part is much more blatant: "you're female, so wrestling you like a man wouldn't be respectful."


----------



## Miles101 (Mar 10, 2011)

"I have a tremendous amount of respect for Cassy and Megan and their accomplishments. However, wrestling is a combat sport and it can get violent at times," said Northrup. "As a matter of conscience and my faith I do not believe that it is appropriate for a boy to engage a girl in this manner. It is unfortunate that I have been placed in a situation not seen in most other high school sports in Iowa."

He is basically suggesting that girls are too fragile to fight. Religous beliefs? Freaking stupid beliefs.


----------

